# Sticky chicken!



## Farmer Reese (5 mo ago)

Need help. So I found one of my pullets stuck between two sticky mouse traps, one on each side. I finally got her free, after much squawking and drama. But now, she still has sticky residue on her wings, which she is picking at. I'm afraid she might eat it, as she tries to get it off, what can I use toget it off her feathers? #StickyChicken


----------



## Lillith (10 mo ago)

Easiest way would probably be to just clip the feathers that have residue on them. The glue usually dissolves in oil, like olive oil or vegetable oil, too, if you want to spend some time tediously working it out of her feathers.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It probably isn't toxic. Lillith's idea is the only one I can think of that would work. Trim as many feathers as possible to remove as much as you can.


----------



## Farmer Reese (5 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> It probably isn't toxic. Lillith's idea is the only one I can think of that would work. Trim as many feathers as possible to remove as much as you can.


It wont hurt to clip her wing feathers?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No. She'll look really ragged but at least she won't have everything under the sun sticking to her. Just try to snip off only what's really bad. Really light areas leave alone.


----------



## Farmer Reese (5 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> No. She'll look really ragged but at least she won't have everything under the sun sticking to her. Just try to snip off only what's really bad. Really light areas leave alone.


I just cut now,iff her sticky feathets, am she did good. Looks raggedy now, lol. Thsnks for the advise. Dawn and ivep would have taken a long time.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not to bad though and now everything she gets near won't stick to her. I just had a thought, can you imagine her on the roost and sticking to another bird? Couldn't happen but still quite a picture in my head. 

One other thing, never leave a styrofoam cooler where they can get at it. You're liable to find nothing but the handle after they've been at it. Foam of any kind is some sort of draw to them. Like people popping bubble wrap.


----------



## Farmer Reese (5 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> Not to bad though and now everything she gets near won't stick to her. I just had a thought, can you imagine her on the roost and sticking to another bird? Couldn't happen but still quite a picture in my head.
> 
> One other thing, never leave a styrofoam cooler where they can get at it. You're liable to find nothing but the handle after they've been at it. Foam of any kind is some sort of draw to them. Like people popping bubble wrap.


Before I cut off the sticky feathers, the other birds were picking at the residue on her also. Lol. They were chasing her around because food and scraps were stuck to her.


----------



## Farmer Reese (5 mo ago)

Farmer Reese said:


> Before I cut off the sticky feathers, the other birds were picking at the residue on her also. Lol. They were chasing her around because food and scraps were stuck to her.


Her feathers have grown back in nicely now.


----------



## Farmer Reese (5 mo ago)

Farmer Reese said:


> Before I cut off the sticky feathers, the other birds were picking at the residue on her also. Lol. They were chasing her around because food and scraps were stuck to her.


Her feathers have grown back in nicely now.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She looks like a totally different bird. She must have gotten into the fly paper about the same time she was going into a molt.


----------

